# Mizuno MP-T10 Satin Black Wedges Review



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2011)

After spending last year using a TM Smoke 60* and a Vokey 52* wedges, at Christmas I opted to go for a matched pair of Mizuno MP-T10 wedges., after all most places had them on a deal and it was rude not to and they seemed to be getting rave reviews from users on here.

Two main reasons for the change were I noticed what felt like a big weight difference between the 2 wedges I was using, and also that the TM 60* wedge was around an inch longer in the shaft over the Vokey.  These two factors made it hard to get consistency between the two wedges, and I also found that a 60* got rarely used.  

After finding my stock PW from the set was a 46*, the logical choice was a 52* and a 58* (this was also confirmed by some folks on this forum), this would leave me with an equal 6* gap through my wedges.  I had considered the 56*, but my home course and a few courses I play tend to get rock hard in the summer meaning the 56* wouldnâ€™t quite be enough to get the stop on the greens. Also a few courses that I play feature very deep green side bunkers so the 58* was the additional wedge needed.

So, after receiving the black wedges it was onto the course.  The first thing I noticed with the 52* was that for me it is not as long as the Vokey.  I found my previous wedge was good for 80/90 yards, yet for some reason the Mizzy 52* seems to peak at 75 yards max.  Although a safe distance and one Iâ€™ve opted is 65 yards max.  This means I donâ€™t need to force it, id rather take an easy stock wedge in from that distance.. This distance limit is despite ball position changeâ€™s within the stance as I did experiment in a bounce game and at the range, although this may change in warmer whether.

The general feel it very good and you do get a nice feel when catching them clean from 40-70 yards. One thing I have noticed compared with the Vokey 52* is that around the greens from around 20 yards, you seem to need more swing to get the same distance, but the distances do seem more consistent. Iâ€™m getting the feeling that this could have forced me to change my technique for the better as after 2 range sessions and 3 games the wedges have become very consistent.

After the first round I wasnâ€™t hooked on the wedges if I am honest, but this was the reason I opted not to write a review until I had some more course and range time under my belt. I hadnâ€™t played due to the snow for over 6 weeks, but after 2 range sessions and 3 games now things are really starting to click with these, and my older wedges are now up for saleâ€¦.. the MPt10â€™s are here to stay.

Proâ€™s from changing.

The 60* was to much if I was around 20 yards from the green and wanted a drop and stop shot. I was always prone to catching them a bit thin or not enough swing through being scared of thinning them and a duff would follow.  This is something I am finding I no longer do with the 58*.  Yesterday I played our medal and from many points were I wouldnâ€™t have considered using my old 60*, I was able to attack the pin from closer because for some reason the 58* gave me a little more confidence. I think the weight meaning more swing is needed seems to have really paid off.

My 52* hasnâ€™t really changed in terms of a good shot being a good shot, but with this wedge being slightly less powerful (personally), Iâ€™m no longer forcing a wedge in from 80/90 yards and my distances seems to be a bit more consistent from 30-65 yards.  Yesterday with a course in pretty poor conditions through heavy rain on Friday, then a frost Saturday night, I would attack the pins from 30/40 foot and rarely leave myself anything longer than an 8 ft putt, my worst shot left me 10ft so all good.

Swapping back and forth between both wedges you notice no change in feel, whether it be weight or anything else, once your looking at the wedge, the both feel the same which was exactly the reason I wanted to change from two unmatched wedges.

Conâ€™s:

I know the main reason for having a club is its function to execute a shot how you intended and although they do it perfectly, I was very let down by the black satin finish. While I was under no illusion that it would wear over a period of time, which I had estimated to my self around 6 months ish, the clubs did look in very poor condition after one round.  I will note that this was something that AG and the retailer I purchased them from failed to advise me of.  This is a let down considering you take brand new wedges out, and come in with very second hand clubs after one round.  Like most I take pride in my gear and after 3 rounds & 2 range sessions (Approximately 100 balls with the 52* and 50 with the 58* in total) the clubs now look very second hand. 

In my opinion Mizuno need to drop the black coating., or develop it more so it does last a reasonable period before it starts to wear.  With the covering now gone the club head will rust within a week of not being used.  If I had known this was going to be such an issue, I would have gone with the natural finish wedges.

So in summary:

Do these wedges do what I want â€“ Yes

Has my chipping improved â€“ Yes, but a change in technique will also have factored

How happy am I with my purchase â€“ 8/10

Why only 8/10 â€“ The black covering is useless and needs to be dropped. For anyone who takes pride in the gear its not practical, and will now doubt effect the depreciation of the clubs if you sell them as used wedges in a year when their next model comes out.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2011)

Same problem with any "wearable" finish. Clevelands Oil Quench are exactly the same. My Oil Quench 58 looked about 3 years old after 3 rounds. Still works perfectly though. I'd hsve prefered to have the club in a black pearl finish which my other 2 wedges are - nearly a year on and they're perfect still.

By the way, the review of the Satin Black finish in GM a while back did say that the finish wears off very quickly - ok a bit quicker than you hoped but all the reviews make the point.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2011)

didnt see that review, must have been a issue i missed. Maybe the subscription idea would have saved me making a costly mistake.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2011)

Fair review.

I think matching the manufacturer of your wedges has to be a good thing. Some might say you should do this through the bag, but I am less sure of this. Only trick is not to pull the wrong one out of the bag.

I also have a black finish on my wedges (not Mizuno). This wears off very quickly, leaving a mixture of raw on the face, hozel and sole, and black on the back. I don't mind this look. What is more annoying are the marks where I have hit stones in bunkers. This is far more annoying.

I will not be buying a driver with a black face though.

Are the 10s the last of the wedges with the bigger grooves?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2011)

murph, as far as im aware the 10's are the last of the bigger groved wedges. Someone on here got the MPT11's and im sure these had the newer smaller groves, but if we are being honest is this something that a midcapper will notice, i very much doubt it. A duff is still a duff, and thin is still a thin. 

As you said though without a doubt matched wedges are a good idea, its definately helped my short game in a short time. More range time and course time on our par 3 should see my short game improve which is where i think my game is lacking,


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 56 deg sand wedge and I I think its great.  I particularly like the sole grind and now find I can use my sand wedge off very tight lies despite the bounce. I have had mine since the middle of summer and only the coating in the middle of the face of the club has worn off so far. I also find 56 deg is plenty of loft to get out of  the bunkers at the links courses I play at, which are all deep pot bunkers. Distance wise it goes as far as my old  Mizuno black Ox but spins a hell of a lot more.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the mizzies in 52 and 58 config also in black. I got these to replace my Vokeys of the same spec. I agree with one thing you said, they are much shorter than the vokeys but I think they launch higher and stop faster. I like the thinner bounce and think they pick the ball cleaaner. Time will tell but after the adjustment in distance is gotten used to I think I will prefer these mizzies.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2011)

i agree 100% on the higher launch angle, and that was something i left out in the review, i have noticed i play the ball slightly further back in my stance with the mizzys and get the same flight angle as my vokeys, but alot quicker stop, but i hadnt worked out if this was due to very wet greens.

Yesterday i was even winding a few backwards....


----------

